# Hello From S CAlifornia



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* davis6. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## FJ Crawlin' (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm most definetly intersted. Where about's in California we're you thinking and when?



davis6 said:


> I would love to hook up with someone from AT in AZ CA UT NV to do some bow hunting?? Anyone?


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm down too! I got my buddy and I who are newer to the sport and looking for other like-minded local guys. Just shot FJ a lil note too....


----------

